# Scary scenarios to be in?



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

What do you guys think a scary/messed up scenario would be?

Mine would be to wake up in the basement of an abandoned mental institute. You have no idea how you got here. All the lights are out. You can hear water dripping. An then a door slowly creaks open, and you hear something walking towards you...


----------



## Kuhle (Oct 29, 2011)

Waking up chained to the wall in an unfamiliar, dimly-lit room where a large number of well-dressed men wearing ski mask and top hats are talking in an unidentifiable language. They occasionally glance or gesture toward you while they're conversing, but other than that they pay you no mind. They also frequently check their watches all at the same time for five seconds at a time, and during this time, none of them speak. As time goes on, they start to get anxious and make quick glances toward the door every so often. The ones who are standing near the door slowly begin to migrate toward the back wall where you are chained.

The end! Because I don't know what happens next. That's why it's so scary!


----------



## DAM71392 (Jan 28, 2012)

i really got a scary one being involved in a home invasion and u being the victim


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Being buried alive


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm currently reading a book between my Stephen King book called Delivered from Evil, it's about people who survived mass killings some of them well known, one of the stories really scared me and it terrified me in a way to think that could have been me that could have been anyone, it's the story of the San Ysidero California Mcdonalds shooting that took place two years before I was born. 

It wasn't James Huberty's systematic killing of everyone, it was the boy who survived Keith Thomas now known as Keith Marsten a 12 year boy at the time who witnessed the murder of his best friend and it's what happened to Keith that really scared me, it was reading it and looking back at that 12 year old boy and being able to see the horror of his life down the road.

That's a scenario that plays over and over in my mind, what would I have done if I had survived and my best friend had been murdered before my eyes, would I have moved on, I've never faced a situation like that, I can't imagine my reaction or how I'd cope. 

All I know is that reading that book I saw a little boy who did die that die and emerged an angry, self destructive anti social, self hating man, that little boy died that day and sometimes in a way I can connect with losing yourself, I always imagine a scene where I catch up to my old self who hates me for failing him, who blames me for the way he turns out, little Chad calls me a failure and berates me for being a victim or not succeeding. 

Keith suffered from Survivors guilt, he hated himself, he hated living, being a victim, so he lashed out and began to hate everyone around him, even into adult hood he was in and out of half way houses, to think a decent like that could start with one life changing day, that scenario scares me more than any other, I can't imagine being that guy or any person who has gone through that horror


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Right now in Australia where all those scary monster wolf spiders have taken shelter on a farm. They're EVERYWHERE and omg I would seriously not be able to live there. I would have horrible panic attacks, be hospitalized, anything. I could not live there, that is the scariest site ever. I don't know how people can say it's okay. That is too terrifying I could cry.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

At the bottom of the vast ocean. There would be absolutely no light from the surface, no sense of sight, smell, and barely touch and sound. You'd feel things swimming around you with no idea as to what they are. Yuck. Either that, or giving a speech in front of hundreds of people D:


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Tibble said:


> What do you guys think a scary/messed up scenario would be?
> 
> Mine would be to wake up in the basement of an abandoned mental institute. You have no idea how you got here. All the lights are out. You can hear water dripping. An then a door slowly creaks open, and you hear something walking towards you...


I'm sorry i don't think that is messed up at all, why a mental institute? I'm getting sick and tired of the stigma and propaganda against people with mental illness, being portrait as some evil monsters, in the old days they though people with mental illness had daemons in them, that hasn't changes much, people are still somehow afraid.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Being tied to a chair and having to watch every season of Dharma & Greg.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Mr Mug said:


> Being tied to a chair and having to watch every season of Dharma & Greg.


How dare you, Greg is Agent Hotchner from Criminal Minds

Being swallowed alive by a while, deep, deep, deep in the middle of the ocean away from civilization.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm forced to sit on a stool on a stage with a dunce hat on my head and the spotlight's on me. The audience, comprising mostly of family, friends, teachers, lecturers and classmates point fingers at me, laugh like hell, make bad remarks about me, tell out all my secrets, judge me in general like I'm the worst person on the planet and eventually leave me there in the dark, never to show my face in public again. 

Apart from that, it's being forced to jump from the tallest building in the world because I owe someone money.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Sleep paralysis...waking up in the middle of the night, seeing strange things in your room, a corpse lying on top of you, or a scary demon. You feel a presence of an evil force in the room. You're conscious, but you can't move at all, and have to stay there until it goes away.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Being in a dimly lit subway that has come to a stop, awoken in a blurry haze and watching the doors slooooowly open to the dark underground in between stops with black smoke hissing and slowly permeating the trapped corri_door_ and then...

That was one of my dreams once. And it had very faint ominous chamber music coming from somewhere unknown too.

Another: Being completely lost in some forest in the dark early early morning, and then you discover an open field. Only that open field has wild animals spread out throughout that field. And if any of them spot you even from a mile away, they will charge at you with ferocious might, and WILL kill you upon contact. And you need to find a place to hide, which seems to ironically be hidden away. How do you get past it?


----------



## electronic cigarettes (Sep 25, 2011)

Worst thing I can think of is surviving the immediate aftermath of a plane crashing in the ocean. If Bahia Bakari survived the crash of Yemenia Flight 626 I assume others have as well but ended up drowning/getting eaten by sharks/god knows what. The idea of clinging onto a floating piece of wreckage bleeding to death with a huge shard of plexiglass in my stomach while sharks or whatever gross things live in the ocean circle about is enough to make me never want to fly again.


----------



## AnimeV (Jun 11, 2010)

Being on a small boat in the middle of the ocean. Then seeing the shadow of a giant whale rising right beneath you. That always scares the **** outta me.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

Does it have to be realistic?

that movie cliche about human experimentation would be pretty scary, imagine being kidnapped first, and then waking up in a lab? Maybe they cut your head off and put it in a glass jar, and then 8 feet away you see your body twitching as 7 men in white lab coats tamper with it.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Being a part of human centipede ewww


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Secretaz said:


> Being a part of human centipede ewww


Wouldn't be as bad being the front person. For the other 2, sucks to be them.

Locked in a chest or something and thrown into the ocean.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Being made to walk the plank or marooned on a desert island with just a pistol and a single bullet.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Appointment with psychiatrist for first time!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

"Alright, class, everybody choose a partner for a group presentation."


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

Being tied up, and forcefully listen to Justin bieber for 12 hours straight... oh Jesus...


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

Being in a relationship.


----------



## noesannn (Dec 22, 2013)

*scary scenario*

Hearing you mother call you into the kitchen at night. As you are heading down the stairs you hear a whisper from your mothers bedroom saying ''Don't got down there honey, I heard it too''


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

noesannn said:


> Hearing you mother call you into the kitchen at night. As you are heading down the stairs you hear a whisper from your mothers bedroom saying ''Don't got down there honey, I heard it too''


lol that actually creeped me for a second


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> "Alright, class, everybody choose a partner for a group presentation."


Ugghhhh, the memories.

For me, two things. 
Waking up in the middle of the night only to see an old lady at the bottom of mt bed with a knife. Jesus the thoughts of it.

The second would be locked up in an attic with loads of spiders, that would be the end of me, between diarrhea and screaming, it would kill me.
When it comes to spiders this is me:


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

I've always had this unrealistic fear of being stuck upside down in a pipe, no light, my arms trapped by my sides and unable to move.


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Trapped in a van with arnie driving.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

noesannn said:


> Hearing you mother call you into the kitchen at night. As you are heading down the stairs you hear a whisper from your mothers bedroom saying ''Don't got down there honey, I heard it too''


 :afr :afr :afr


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I just need to answer the phone...
Ring..Ring..Ring...
But im frightened....
Ring...Ring..Ring
It won't stop!
Ring...Ring..Ring
Dead


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Sitting on my surfboard in the middle of the ocean and seeing shadows circling


----------

